# Urgent -Need sample employer sponsoring letter



## srshukla3 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

I need a sample employer sponsoring letter as my employer does not know what should be the content, i need it for my new born baby dependent visa.

Can any one please help me ?

Regards
Santos


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

"Department of Immigration & Citizenship

To Whom It May Concern
Re: Employer Nomination – Primary visa applicant: (Applicant Name and Date of Birth)
Dependent applicant: (Dependent Name and Date of Birth)
(Nomination grant #)

Please accept this letter as confirmation by (employer name) of the inclusion of (dependent name) in the nomination of (primary applicant name), so the sponsorship undertakings will include all the family members listed in the visa application.

Should you wish to discuss this matter further, please contact the undersigned."


----------

